# Polyps...how long did you wait post removal



## KELLSBELLS27 (Jun 7, 2015)

hey ladies

i have recently added a new item to the infertility  checklist - polyps... 

i was wondering if any of you have had them removed and when did you jump back on the fertility bandwagon again


----------



## springy8 (Apr 6, 2016)

removed on a tuesday (hysteroscopy, and d&c as well)

period arrived on Friday.

Conceived naturally 14 days later on that cycle.  (twins!)

Dont know of any reason to wait unless you are instructed otherwise.


----------



## KELLSBELLS27 (Jun 7, 2015)

OMG!!    

Congratulations   hope you are keeping well - such good news!


----------

